# wtb breeding pair of red belly



## youngson91 (Mar 15, 2007)

im looking to buy a breeding pair of red bellys in pennsylvania shipping is also alright if u no how to properly ship. i do have experience with piranha. i currently own a black rhom. the breeding pair will go into a 90 gallon tank by themselves and will be properly cared for. so u dotn have to worry about ur fish being abuse. they will also not be breed to death thanks alot everyone


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

wrong forum


----------



## youngson91 (Mar 15, 2007)

sorry i seen a couple of simular posts on this forum figured i try this one and member classifieds (im new to this site) sorry


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Don't worry man! Welcome to the board!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

youngson91 said:


> sorry i seen a couple of simular posts on this forum figured i try this one and member classifieds (im new to this site) sorry


Welcome to the board! I'll have some for you if you don't mind waiting. Perhaps a month?


----------



## youngson91 (Mar 15, 2007)

well im going to be looking around but if i cant find anything i will deffinatly be interested. thanks


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

youngson91 said:


> well im going to be looking around but if i cant find anything i will deffinatly be interested. thanks


Sure sure, I'll be selling a pair for around $100.


----------



## youngson91 (Mar 15, 2007)

$100 do u have pics? can u ship? any other info i might like to know about them? age? size? thanks


----------

